# Water being sucked out of my Bubble Counter



## stujo (13 Feb 2017)

I am using a Fluval 88g bubble counter in my Co2 system.  I use a 2kg FE, with regulator, needle valve etc, through the bubble counter, then a splitter into two separate CO2 lines, supplying two glass diffusers, each placed just below the inlets to each of my two Eheim 2217 filters to mix the Co2.  I have a non return valve between the regulator and bubble counter to protect the regulator etc. and a needle valve in each Co2 line after the splitter to regulate CO2 flow to each diffuser.  I have used this arrangement for a few years now, but have one minor issue which bugs me.  No matter how little water I have in the bubble counter and no matter what pressure, a small amount of water from the bubble counter is sucked up the CO2 line/s towards the diffusers (I can see it moving up the CO2 tubing).  I only need to top up the bubble counter every couple of weeks.  So my question is, "is it normal for a small amount of water to go up through the CO2 line and Is water the best/only liquid to use in the bubble counter?" - many thanks


----------



## Chrispowell (13 Feb 2017)

Sounds like I have exactly the same setup, my water in the bubble counter also disappears over the space of a couple of weeks..

Not sure if that's normal though, bugs me too!


----------



## tim (13 Feb 2017)

You can add another one way valve between bubble counter and diffuser.


----------



## Stuart_B (13 Feb 2017)

I'm sure someone else had the same problem a couple of weeks ago and one bit of advice given was to replace the water in the bubble counter with oil... I cant remember what sort of oil was suggested though!!!


----------



## Progen (14 Feb 2017)

tim said:


> You can add another one way valve between bubble counter and diffuser.



But water will still go through.

I think his problem is a high bubble rate or occasional surges like with my cheapo needle valve where the curve is definitely not linear so when there's a lot of bubbling, a bit of water goes into the tube as moisture and then slowly forms into drops.


----------



## stujo (15 Feb 2017)

Thanks for your replies, guess its just one of those things that happens and we live with it. Yes Stuart_B I read the same about using some form of oil in the bubble counter as it was more viscous.  However, I wasn't prepared to risk it and maybe finish up with oil in the tank.  Progen, I think you are right, I do run at 3-4bps and can see the moisture in the tube just above the bubble counter, this must gradually build up into a bubble and then go up the tube.  Anyway, as I said my current setup is fine, just a minor irritation, and if there was a simple answer it would be on this forum, so thanks.


----------

